
Ask HN: How to Interview Developers? - ahmaman
In most of the job technical interviews I went to as a developer, I got the feeling that a lot of the &quot;technical&quot; questions are just plain random and don&#x27;t really measure any technical knowledge...<p>While I manage with most of these interviews, I feel that there is a room for improvement...<p>How were some of the technical interview that you think were planned well?
======
julienreszka
>Can the candidate understand the mission of the company?

>Can the candidate make sound search queries?

>Can the candidate setup an environment?

>Can the candidate into version control?

>Can the candidate into debugging some piece of code?

Pretty much sums it up

EDIT : Also, punctuality is key, lateness is not acceptable. All Stakeholders
must be present to start the meeting, we can't afford to wait.

~~~
valand
One overlooked criteria of a good developers is that they can focus on the
business side.

Good devs should be able to talk business flow with ease to stakeholders and
teammates alike as good as them talking technics.

Not to brag, I'm one of those lucky people having a high technical capability.
And what I learn in the gaming industry these past one and a half years is
that being focused on business needs is the most important thing if you're
conducting a business, being technically excellent is second.

It'll in the long run prevent developer and requirement gold-plating, minimize
tech debt, maximize team velocity.

